# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Art Pad Pikturim Online

## StormAngel

Pershendetje,
Per te gjithe te apasionuarit e vizatimit dhe pikturimit art.com ju jep mundesine te pikturoni edhe online nepermjet programit Art Pad.
Eshte shume gje e mire per ata qe kane hobi apo profesion pikturimin.
Une per vete edhe pse nuk di te vizatoj e perdori kete program dhe jam i kenaqur.

Per me shume, vizitoni web faqen:

http://artpad.art.com/artpad/painter/

----------


## Julie

se kisha pare qenka e lezetshme, po me maus pak veshtire :)

----------

